# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Welche Bridge Kamera kaufen?

## Rüdiger

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Bridge Kamera.

Hab mich schon ein bisserl umgesehen in Foren etc. aber leider nur sehr wenig gefunden was den Einsatz für Sportfotos betrifft. 
Hab nur irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass Bridge Kameras net soooo geeignet san dafür (wahrscheinlich im Vergleich zu einer SLR betrachtet).

Jedenfalls will ich ein Bridge Cam weil:

Günstig (im Vergleich zu SLR)
Platzsparend (im Vergleich zu SLR)
Schnell einsatzbereit da kein Objektivwechsel nötig (Vergleich SLR)
Megazoom von ~Weitwinkel bis ganz weit

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen bzw. kann sogar Modelle vergleichen?

Preis max. 400 inkl. Zubehör

LG

----------


## georg

Ich hab selber keine Erfahrungen damit, aber schau die zwei neuen Casio an. Das sind "Hochgeschwindigkeitskameras" die bis zu 60 Bilder pro Sek machen, bzw 300 Bilder pro Sek bei einer noch tauglichen Videoauflösung.

Herstellerseite: highspeed.exilim.de/de/

geizhals: geizhals.at/a304671.html und geizhals.at/a366824.html

heise.de www.heise.de/foto/Fotofix-Cas...artikel/114617 

Die langsamere, günstigere hat ein "Weitwinkel" von KB 26mm. Dafür aber einen 9MP Sensor mit relativ kleiner Sensorgröße von 1/2.3" Was ich Scheisse finde, dieser Megapixelwahn macht mich krank.
 :Mad: 

edit: 


> Preis max. 400 inkl. Zubehör


 Ohhh.. naja.. doch nicht. Das ist ein bisserl wenig für deine Anforderungen. Da mußt du auf Weitwinkel wohl eher verzichten oder du bekommst Megakissenverzerrungen weil zu dem Preis gibt es imho keine tauglichen Weitwinkelobjektive.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Die selben Möglichkeiten wie mit eine SLR hast du mit einer Bridge Cam nicht. Vor allem Rauschen ist mir den Kleinen schnell ein Thema. Wenn es nicht etwas ultra kompaktes sein muss ist die neue Canon G10 sicher eine gute Wahlt. Allerdings hat die nur einen 5fach Zoom. Koste außerdem etwas über 400.

Achja: Finde den Megapixel Wahn ebenfalls total überflüssig! 6-8 Mpixle tun es doch völlig ohne die bei höheren Auflösungen vorhandenen Probleme!

----------


## Rüdiger

> edit:  Ohhh.. naja.. doch nicht. Das ist ein bisserl wenig für deine Anforderungen. Da mußt du auf Weitwinkel wohl eher verzichten oder du bekommst Megakissenverzerrungen weil zu dem Preis gibt es imho keine tauglichen Weitwinkelobjektive.



Also Weitwinkel ist nicht primär wichtig für mich! Ich hab damit nur gemeit, dass mit einem Objektiv (fast) alles möglich ist!

----------


## Bine

die hier wär glaub ich gut:

www.canon.at/For_Home/Product...5_IS/index.asp

hab selber zwar keine erfahrung mit der, aber ein bekannter hat die (kann eventuell ein anderes modell sein, das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) und der ist total begeistert. 
kostet genau 400€ und mit einer canon kannst sicher nix falsch machen!

----------


## georg

> Also Weitwinkel ist nicht primär wichtig für mich! Ich hab damit nur gemeit, dass mit einem Objektiv (fast) alles möglich ist!


 Hmja, schon. Nur die Schwierigkeit ist folgende:

Du willst Sportaufnahmen machen. Das bedingt kurze Belichtungszeiten. Kurze Belichtungszeiten benötigen eine hohe Lichtstärke. Billige Megazoomkameras haben billige Objektive mit geringer Lichtstärke. Des weiteren sprechen sie eine Käufergruppe an, die sich nicht auskennt und nur nach den Pixeln schaut. Dh. es wird ein kleiner Sensor mit vielen Pixeln verbaut. Die Folge ist du hast entweder verrauschte Bilder oder die Bilder werden durch die Rauschunterdrückung kastriert.
Imho ein Problem bei der derzeitigen Marktlage in dem Preissegment eine gute Kamera zu bekommen.
Schau halt, dass du max. 8MP hast, besser 6 und eine Sensorgröße von mind. 1/1.7" (Achtung: 1/2.3" ist kleiner, immer schön auf die Mathematik achten..  :Wink: ). Vielleicht hast du Glück. Wenn mir sowas unterkommt schreib ichs gleich hier rein.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich hatte die Casio bei meiner letzten Stelle. Keine schlechte Kamera, aber die Highspeed-Funktion kann man für die meisten Anwendungen vergessen. In den meisten Fällen hat man nicht genügend Licht für eine vernünftige Qualität.

----------


## georg

Welche denn? Die mit dem großen Sensor oder die kleinere?

----------


## Tom

He he mit einer Canon kannst fast nix falsch machen ,grins , also diese aussage wird dir mittlerweile kein Profi mehr unterschreiben ,die scharen wandern ab und das aus guten grunde ;-) .....

----------


## Tom

Ich kann dir diese hier : Ricoh R10   ,ans herz legen ,preis is der hammer und die kann mehr als es aussieht ...... ,ließ dir mal diverse tests durch dann siehst ja ob sie dir ausreicht oder nicht :  www.digitalkamera.de/Testberi..._vor/5412.aspx

----------


## georg

Mit 6MP 1/2.3" Sensor anstelle dem 10MP Ding wäre bei der Ricoh vermutlich sogar die Bildqualität bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen als Sonnenschein oder 10.000kW Strahler gut und die Auflösung würde zum Objektiv passen.  :Confused: 
Derzeit kann man imho keine Kompaktkamera kaufen.

----------


## Tom

sieh es net so krass ,mußt halt immer den einsatzbereich und anspruch hernehmen den man hat ,und der liegt bei dir sicher höher und wohl auch bei mir ,heißt aber noch nix ,kann für andere vollkommen ausreichend sein  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> sieh es net so krass ,mußt halt immer den einsatzbereich und anspruch hernehmen den man hat ,und der liegt bei dir sicher höher und wohl auch bei mir ,heißt aber noch nix ,kann für andere vollkommen ausreichend sein


Schon klar, aber trotzdem ist es doch krank das mehr Pixel am Ende schlechtere Quali bedeutet!  :EEK!:  Und der Test auf digitalkamer.de sagt ja aus, dass der Sensor nicht zur Optik passt und Rauschen ab ISO 200 auch auch zu vergessen ist.

Ein gutes hat es ja: Es wird bald wie in analogen Zeiten wieder einen Gebrauchtkamera Markt geben wenn die neuen Kameras immer schlechter werden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Die derzeitige Qualität der MP-Monster mit Minisensoren ist aber absolute Scheisse. Die liegt weit unter der Qualität der 4MP Digidrückis vor 5 Jahren. Das ist schon krass und gehört entsprechend kommuniziert. Du siehst das ja auch am Test: Ausreichende Lichtstärke für Sonnenschein, es heißt aber nicht dass es eine Schönwetterkamera ist, man kann ja auch mit Stativ arbeiten..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Imho unbrauchbar für Sportaufnahmen.. was bringt mir da eine Antiverwackelungsfunktion die die Belichtungszeit verlängert. Toll, das Bild ist nicht verwackelt, der Hintergrund scharf, aber der Radfahrer verwäscht durch das Bild bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1/10sek.

Unbrauchbar diese Dinger, kein Wunder, dass DSLR so gut gehen, mit dem restlichen Megapixelwahnschrott bringt man nichts zusammen.

Das hat mit Anspruch nichts mehr zu tun. Ein Auto mit 200PS dessen Motor aber die Leistung nur bei einer Maximaltemperatur von -10° und einen minimalen Luftdruck von 101325 Pa bringt, ansonsten wird er auf 20% gedrosselt und mit 100R13F Reifen bestückt ist, fährt auch keiner freiwillig - so werden aber heutzutage die Kompaktkameras gebaut. Aber wenigstens steht 200PS drauf.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 




> kann für andere vollkommen ausreichend sein


 Nö, weil man kein Bild mehr machen kann.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Vollkommend ausreichend wären 4-6MP.

----------


## mankra

Meine alte Olympus RS100 mit Ihren nur 1,2 MP hat echt gute Fotos gemacht (ok war auch mal eine UVP20.000 ats Kamera) bis 10x15cm und fürs Web.
Da ist meine aktuelle 8MP Casio Exlim echt schlimm dagegen (Aber immer noch besser als Handys), war mir aber im Vorfeld schon bewußt.

Obwohl ich auch nur ein Knipser im Automaticmodus bin, hab ich mir eine günstige DSLR (EOS400 im Abverkauf) gekauft. Noch ein günstiges Sigma Univeralzoom mit BS dazu. Auch wenn ich die ganzen, gestalterischen Möglichkeiten mit diversen Belichtungszeiten/Blenden nicht nutze, gelingen die EinfachDraufHaltAutomaticProgrammBilder besser als mit jeder Bridge.

Preise sind auch schon erträglich. Es bleibt nur die Größe als Nachteil (oder Vorteil bei der Handhabung), wobei bei dem Anforderungsprofil man ja nicht mit mehreren Objektiven, Blitzen und Stative unterwegs sein muß.

----------


## Bine

> He he mit einer Canon kannst fast nix falsch machen ,grins , also diese aussage wird dir mittlerweile kein Profi mehr unterschreiben ,die scharen wandern ab und das aus guten grunde ;-) .....


ja das stimmt...ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass man canons immer weniger sieht. allerdings bin ich mit meiner sehr zufrieden und kann auch nur von persönlichen erfahrungen sprechen.
außerdem was ich das letzte mal beim prof auf der uni so mitbekommen hab betrifft das ja eher die teureren modelle von canon. in der unteren preisklasse sind sie ja nach wie vor gut,oder? 

würd mir wahrscheinlich als nächstes auch eine nikon kaufen, auch wenn ich bereits einiges an zubehör für die canon hab.

----------


## entropie

würd mich auch interessieren,wass mom. canon im vergleich zu nikon schlecht macht (gehäuse oder objektive???) weis nur, dass man bei den nikon's viel höhere iso-werte nehmen kann ohne radikale qualitätsverluste einbüßen zu müssen.

----------


## Poison :)

sucher größer und heller
haptik 
lg

----------


## entropie

mhmm zwei gute argumente  :Smile: 
ist der unterschied wirklich so groß?

hab bis jetzt nur mit canon (canon 400d mit 17-85efs  und ef 100-400L) fotografiert und kann somit nichts dazu sagen, wie eine nikon ist.

----------


## Poison :)

geht auch eher um die 2 und 1 stelligen canons

da geht der trend (in meinem bekanntenkreis) eher (wiede) zu nikon

lg

----------


## georg

Ich hab mit den Nikons SLRs (analog) F4, F5 meiner Ex jahrelang photografiert die funktionieren einfach. Mit Canon hab ich bis auf eine 4MP Kompaktkamera nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Gut, eine zeiltang waren die DSLR von Canon spitze, aber mittlerweile haben sie kaum techn. Vorteile, aber die Canon typischen Fehler wie eingebautes Ablaufdatum und imho nicht so tolles Service sind geblieben. Also, das ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung, ich hab zwei Firmen von denen ich sicherlich nie wieder etwas kaufe: Sony und Canon.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom

> ja das stimmt...ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass man canons immer weniger sieht. allerdings bin ich mit meiner sehr zufrieden und kann auch nur von persönlichen erfahrungen sprechen.
> außerdem was ich das letzte mal beim prof auf der uni so mitbekommen hab betrifft das ja eher die teureren modelle von canon. in der unteren preisklasse sind sie ja nach wie vor gut,oder? 
> 
> würd mir wahrscheinlich als nächstes auch eine nikon kaufen, auch wenn ich bereits einiges an zubehör für die canon hab.


Ja da hast schon recht ,bei den semi prof. cams sind sie nach wie vor sehr gut und da gibts auch wenig zu kritisieren ,nur bei den Profisionellen sind sie im moment einfach eine frechheit und da ist nikon wirklich schon vorbeigezogen ,ob es so bleibt und sie wieder reagieren werden weiß ich net aber lang sehe ich mir das debakel nimma an und die werbung die nikon um profis macht ist auch an mir nicht vorbeigegangen und ich bin ernstlich am überlegen einen systemwechsel durchzuführen ....

----------


## georg

Ich weiß nicht obs überhaupt noch aktuell ist oder mein Vorschlag sinnlos weil es eine Kompaktkamera ist: Aber die Leica C-Lux 2 hat 7MP, ein 28-100mm (KB) Zoom, für die Größe eine noch brauchbare Lichtstärke und kostet 350,- Leica C-Lux 2

----------


## noox

Nachdem hier auch ein paar Kompaktkameras gepostet wurden: Ich hab mich mal a bissl umgeschaut. Scheinbar gibt's da keine Kameras, die halbwegs a Bildfolge zusammenbringen. Ich vermute mal das ist dieser Megapixel-Wahn, wodurch die Kameras die Daten nicht schnell genug verarbeiten können.

Ich hab noch ein Fuji S602 daheim, die bei 3,5MP 5 Bilder pro Sekunde zusammenbringt. First 5 oder Last 5. Genau genommen sogar mit 6 MP, weil sie eine spezielle Pixel-Anordnung hat und so auf 6MP interpoliert. Aber das ist halt eine Bridgecam, die man nicht so schnell einfach in die Jackentasche stecken kann.

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass 6 Jahre später andere (kleinere) Kameras auch schneller geworden sind. Aber was ich so bei den Beschreibung gelesen habe, liegen die eher so bei 1 Pic pro Sekunde. 

Ich suche also eine kleine Kamera, für jemanden, der nicht wirklich fotografieren kann, aber gerne mal bei Skifahren oder Biken was festhalten möchte. Und da wäre eben ein g'scheiter Serienbild-Modus nicht verkehrt, damit man dann sicher was halbwegs Vernünftiges drauf hat. Lichtstark und guter Autofocus wäre auch nicht schlecht. Klar kann man nicht alles haben bei einer Kompakten - aber halt einen guten Kompromiss.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> ...Ich hab noch ein Fuji S602 daheim, die bei 3,5MP 5 Bilder pro Sekunde zusammenbringt. First 5 oder Last 5. Genau genommen sogar mit 6 MP, weil sie eine spezielle Pixel-Anordnung hat und so auf 6MP interpoliert. Aber das ist halt eine Bridgecam, die man nicht so schnell einfach in die Jackentasche stecken kann.
> 
> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass 6 Jahre später andere (kleinere) Kameras auch schneller geworden sind. Aber was ich so bei den Beschreibung gelesen habe, liegen die eher so bei 1 Pic pro Sekunde...


Ich hab eine Nikon 5200. Ist halbwegs klein und kann ganze 2,5Bilder/Sekunde. Hab sie vor ein paar Jahren gekauft und war damals eigentlich recht viel für so eine kompakte Kamera.
Hab mich im Moment nicht so genau mit Kameras beschäftigt, aber mir ist nicht aufgefallen dass es da Steigerungen gab, kann aber sein dass ichs nur nicht mitbekommen hab...

----------


## georg

5 Bilder/sek sind bei einer Kompakten schon sehr viel, das ist für eine Einsteiger DSLR schon sehr viel.. meine Fuji f31fd macht ca 2Bilder/sek bei 6MP und das grad mal über 3 Bilder und die gilt als eine der besten Kompaktkameras der letzten Jahre was Bildqualität und Lichtempfindlichkeit anlangt.
Mehr als 2-3 Bilder /sek wird man bei einer Kompaktkamera nicht so schnell finden und das auch nur bei konstanten Fokus ohne Blitz, kompakte habe in der Regel keine Autofokusnachführung und dergleichen daher würde ich die Bildwiederholrate bei einr Kompaktkamera nicht als Kriterium hernehmen.
Die 8-10MP oder drüber Dinger haben wie noox schon erwähnt hat meisten überhaupt 0,5-1 Bild/sek

----------


## noox

Ich hab das fast befürchtet. Dann werde ich eher noch a bissl warten... Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann mal was geschicktes. Oder ich kaufe mir irgendeine kleine günstige  (z.B. 100 Euro), die zumindest halbwegs schnell auslöst.

----------


## georg

Noch was: Die Nikon D40 kostet mit Kitobjektiv 18-55 also *1.5 = 27-82mm bei Kleinbild derzeit beim Niedermeyer 339,- (edit: Und beim Hartlauer 333,- online 320,-  :Wink: ). Der michlfeit verkauft seine gebrauchte.. da hab ich ihm zwar schon eine PN geschickt, dass ich mich dafür interessiere, aber vielleicht will ers mir ja nicht geben.  :Wink: 
Ist auch keine Bridge sondern eine ausgewachsene DSLR mit 6MP aber in deinem Preisrahmen. Du bist mit Objektiven und Blitz flexibel.

----------


## Poison :)

bin von den panasonic kompaktkameras begeistert 
zb (wenn opt. zoom wichtig) geizhals.at/a311074.html 
lg

----------


## georg

Um nochmals auf Bridgekameras zurückzukommen: Also das würde ich mir nochmals gut überlegen. Ich hab heute ein paar Testphotos mit der Nikon D40 und der Olympus E-420 gemacht.
Also die kosten 320 respektive 340 EUR derzeit bei Mediamarkt und anderen Geschäften, das Gehäuse ist echt angenehm klein, also Bridgekameras sind vielleicht noch etwas kleiner, die Objektive der Nikon sind natürlich normal APS-C groß, die der Oly wegen des kleineren Sensor etwas kleiner aber immer noch größer als von kleinen Bridgekameras.
Bilder machen beide laut Daten 2,5 resp 3,5  pro sek da muß man bei Bridgekameras schon gut schaun.. natürlich bringen die keine Geschwindigkeit mit wie richtige DSLRs.. also auch die 2,5 sind ein Idealwert ohne Fokussierdauer etc.
Imho hat sich damit die Bridgesache gegessen. Man ist kaum größer, hat aber eine richtige Lichtstärke, kommt genauso günstig weg, ist aber viiiiel flexibler.
Dei Objektivqualität der Kitobjektive ist natürlich für SLR Enthusiasten nicht so toll, aber verglichen mit Bridgekameras in der Preisklasse sicher sehr gut. Wer eine richtige DSLR will der nimmt sich das nächstgrößere Gehäuse und sucht sich dafür ein Objektiv.




> Schnell einsatzbereit da kein Objektivwechsel nötig (Vergleich SLR) Megazoom von ~Weitwinkel bis ganz weit


 Schnell einsatzbereit sind beide, Objektivwechsel ist imho beim Kitobjektiven nicht notwendig, da der Zoombereich groß genug ist. Wenn du einen größeren willst, mußt du auch bei den Bridgekameras große Kompromisse eingehen und zu dem Preis kannst dus vergessen. Nikon 18-55 entspricht 27-82mm Oly 14-42 entspricht 28-84mm bei KB. Meiner Meinung nach ausreichend. Mehr macht in der Preisklasse keinen Sinn.

----------


## Rüdiger

OK, danke für die super Antworten!! 
Hab ma a gebrauchte eos d20 vom st'ip kauft. 
Die Berichte hier und in div. Foren über Bridgcams haben mich nicht überzeugt. 
lg

----------


## muzzLe

meine meinung nach die beste kompakte ... bzw. die einzige mir bekannt, die gute bilder liefert.

http://geizhals.at/a353608.html

aber für den preis bekomm ich schon ne olympus SLR 520er oder 420er :/

trotzdem ... wer eine kompakt cam will ... ich empfehl würd diese empfehlen

lg, stefan

----------


## noox

Danke! Des wäre die Kamera, die ich suchen würde. Mit ca. 380 aber auch kein Schnäppchen. Aber angblich sehr Lichtstark. Größeres CCD als die Standard-Kompakten. HD-Video-Aufnahmen. 2,5 Bilder pro Sekunde (bis zu 8). Oder 6 Bilder pro Sekunde bei 3MP.

----------


## noox

Ich wollt jetzt ja schon fast zugreifen. Hab aber jetzt einen Testbericht gelesen, wo's noch ein paar fragliche Punkte gibt:

www.digitalkamera.de/Testberi..._LX3/5353.aspx

www.digitalcamerareview.com/d...+lumix+dmc-lx3

Der umfangreichste Testbereicht ist hier:
www.dcresource.com/reviews/pa...html#ie_anchor

- Objektiv hat 24-60. Soweit ich das rausglesen habe, also kaum einen Tele-Bereich (dafür gibt's noch zusätzlich einen Weitwinkel-Adapter bis 18mm).
- Beim Autofocus haben's 0,7sec gemessen - dafür viele Autofocus-Punkte etc. Laut des englischen Testbericht löst sie - wenn schon fokusiert - in 0.08 Sekunden aus. Außerdem gibt's einen high speed center focus mode mit 0,46 Sekunden. Im 3. Testbereicht steht zwischen 0,3 und ca. 1 Sekunde.
- Serienbilder haben's nur 1,9 Bilder pro Sekunden gemessen. Dafür soll sie so ganz flott sein - auch ohne Serienbildmodus. Im englischen Testbereicht steht 3,1 frames im high speed continous mode und 2,1 fps im continous mode. Im Raw Modus etwas langsamer und max 3.


*Pros:*

Consistent auto focus across      the lens rangeNice bright lens with f/2.0      apertureAmazing wide angle      performanceRetro-compact designExcellent range of automatic      and manual controls
*Cons:*

Nostalgic mode seems to be      the only neutral color modeLimited optical zoomHigh ISO noise reduction      smears fine detailThe hard plastic grip should      be replaced with soft rubberA little expensive compared      to entry-level DSLRs

Der eine Schreibt, dass der Autofocus zu langsam ist. Der andere schreibt:
Nevertheless, I found the LX3 to have among     the fastest AF of any camera of its type.


Wie ist das mit dem Telebereich? Ist das ein gröberer Nachteil, wenn der nicht so groß ist?

----------


## muzzLe

ich interessier mich auch für die cam ... mir ist eine DSLR einfach zu unhandlich ...

dass die cam keinen so ausgeprägten telebereich hat, muss nicht unbedingt ein nachteil sein ... es kommt auf den nutzer an, ich persönlich verwende den zoom so gut wie garnicht ... daher find ichs sogar gut, dass die cam einen exzellenten weitwikel hat für ne kompakte ... weil den würde ich wesentlich häufiger verwenden als nen tele

... werd noch suchen, vllt find ich irgendwo nen test

hmm der preis ist klarer weise recht hoch  :Frown:  dafür bekommt man schließlich 2 durchschnitts kompakte, bzw. eine einsteiger DSLR ... aber auch wenn man eine DSLR besitzt, braucht man eine kompakte, denn die DSLR überall hin mitzuschleppen suckt arg.

mir persönlich macht fotographieren nur spaß, wenn die bildqualität stimmt ... es gibt nichts ärgerliches, als ein tolles motiv, dazu im perfekten moment abgedrückt ... und dann rauscht das bild, die farben sind schlecht, und das bild wirkt absolut 0 .................... da is mir der mehrpreis wert. 

die zusammenfassung vom langen test triffts find ich recht gut:
What I liked:

    * Very good photo quality, low noise though ISO 800 in good light
    * Fast, ultra-wide 24 - 60 mm lens
    * Optical image stabilization
    * Fairly compact, well-built metal body; comes in silver and black
    * Very sharp and bright 3-inch LCD display
    * Full manual controls
    * RAW image format supported, powerful (but clunky) editing software included
    * Intelligent Auto mode picks a scene for you, detects faces, tracks a moving subject, and brightens shadows, all automatically
    * Well-implemented face detection feature
    * Auto redeye reduction (though it only worked "okay" here)
    * Custom spots on mode dial, customizable function button
    * Handy photo straightening tool in playback mode
    * Lots of optional extras: wide-angle lens, filters, external flash, optical viewfinder, HD video cable
    * High resolution 720p movie mode
    * Above average battery life

What I didn't care for:

    * Noise reduction smudges details, even at low ISOs (though better than previous models)
    * Camera tends to underexpose
    * Some redeye
    * No real telephoto power
    * No fluorescent white balance preset, or WB bracketing feature
    * No optical viewfinder; optional one is fixed at 24 mm
    * Small, cluttered buttons on back of camera
    * Flimsy door over memory card/battery compartment


lg, stefan

----------


## muzzLe

noch ein test:

www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicdmclx3/

hier wird der modus vom weitwikel, und den verschiedenen formaten erklärt (bei denen der winkel immer gleich bleibt)

was ich an ihr auch toll find ist, dass sie RAW abspeichern kann, und so viel ich weiß, kann man die belichtungszeit auch einstellen ... das können nicht viele kompakte

----------


## noox

Wegen Tele: Was auch dazukommt, ist dass sie halt doch 10MP und das mit einem größeren Chip als herkömmliche kompakte haben. D.h. man müsste auch mit digitalen Zoom ähnliche Ergebnisse bekommen, wie andere Kompakte mit mehr optischen Zoom. Und das steht auch in einem der Tests.

----------


## noox

Was man bei der LX3 auch noch beachten muss: das Objektiv lässt sich nicht ganz versenken. Sie ist 108,7 x 59,5 klein, aber wegen dem Objektiv 27,1 mm tief. Außerdem ist ein eigener Objektiv-Deckel dabei. D.h. man muss sie manuell "verschließen".

----------


## muzzLe

stimmt

mich ärgert das eh so, wieso die ned einfach 1/1,7 chip und 6 MP machen .... oder noch weniger MP ...... niemand braucht bei ner kompakten solche auflösungen :/ wenn jemand poster oderso machen will, braucht er sowieso ne DSLR.

aber so würden ja fast schon 3-4 MP reichen^^ ... wär sicher ne top BQ


... hmm ich weiß schon, was ich mir zum geburtstag wünsch  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


aja ... is ned rein die schuld der hersteller, dass die entwicklung richtung 14 MP und kleinen chips geht ... die großen sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer und vorallem ist es die schuld der käuferschicht, da sich die meisten kompakt-kamera-käufer überhaupt nicht mit der technik auskennen. 
Heißt ja schlielich auch "hey coole cam, wie viel Megapixel hat die ... meine hat 12 ... wow deine 14!!!!" ... für nichtkenner sind die MP leider meistens der hauptkaufgrund ... kennt sich doch kein XY mediamarkt kunde mit sensorgrößen und linsenoptik aus ... oder kauft sich eine 6MP cam, die teurer ist, als die 14MP daneben, die dazu noch günstiger ist.

entwickelt sich dadurch leider alles in die falsche richtung ... die panasonic ist ne wirkliche ausnahme

----------


## muzzLe

das mit dem verschließen schmerzt natürlich bissl ... aber 27mm find ich nicht arg tief ... meine jetzige nikon dürft so 35mm haben

----------


## noox

So, ich hab's jetzt bestellt. Mal schauen, ob's was taugt.

----------


## muzzLe

> So, ich hab's jetzt bestellt. Mal schauen, ob's was taugt.


hehe  :Smile:  da ärgert man sich als schüler finanziell am zahnfleisch daherzukriechen^^ sonst hätt ich sie mir auch gleich bestellt.

ich bitte um nen kleinen testbericht  :Smile:  interessiert mich wirklich, was die kleinen kompakten so draufhaben  :Smile: 

lg, stefan

----------


## noox

Fuh... Amazon ist heute extra schnell. Hab soeben die Versandbestätigung bekommen. 

@muzzLe: Mit 18 hätt ich mir des auch net leisten können. Dafür hast dann noch mehr Zeit zum Fotografieren als ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Cam ist heute gekommen. Schon sehr feines Teil. Zuerst aber mal was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:

Angegeben ist sie überall mit 27mm "Dicke"/Tiefe. Ich wusste zwar das das Objektiv nicht ganz einfahrbar ist. Aber es ist über 20mm lang. D.h. die Kamera ist in Wirklichkeit 50mm dick.

Interessant ist auch, dass man per USB-Kabel nur lesen und nicht schreiben kann. D.h. weder Löschen noch z.B. Firmware-Update draufkopieren. Aber mein Notebook hat einen Cardreader, damit geht's. 

Das Wetter ist ja heute eher bescheiden, weshalb ich keine Schönwetter-Pics machen konnte. Soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann ist sie wirklich sehr lichtstark. Für's Web kannst sogar im unbeleuchteten Zimmer (heute sehr dunkel) ohne Blitz mehr als brauchbare Pics machen.

Mit der Geschwindigkeit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Ich hab momentan eine günstige 16GB SDHC Karte (Transcend) drinnen. 

Serienbilder 
10 Megapixel/Hohe JPG Qualität: 2,5 Pics pro Sekunde (4 Pics), oder 1,5 Pics (beliebig viele).
10 Megapixel/normale JPG Qualität: 2,0 Pics (8 Pics), oder 1,9 Pics (beliebig).
5 MP / normale JPG Qualität: 2,6 Pics (8 Pics), oder 1,9 Pics (beliebig)

Außerdem gibt's noch High Speed Bursts mit 3 MPixel. Da habe ich 5,6 Bilder Pro Sekunden zusammengebracht. 79 Pics in 14 Sekunden. 

Außerdem gibt's noch HDTV-Video-Aufnahmen mit 1280x720 mit (ich glaub 24) Pics/ Sekunde.

Schauen wir mal, ob ich das eine oder andere nette Action Pic zusammenbring.

----------


## muzzLe

klingt gut  :Smile:  ... das mit fotographieren ohne blitz ist mir wichtig ... irg schaun innenaufnahmen mit blitz oft so künstlich aus, und wirken dadurch nicht

wennst mal ein paar schöne (farben-/kontrastreiche) pics auf lager hast, kannst vllt welche raufstellen?  :Smile:  würd mich wirklich interessieren, was die so draufhat  :Smile: 

lg, stefan

----------


## noox

Hier mal ein paar Pics im Schnee: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ll-si-LX3.html

Ich hatte allerdings Probleme mit dem Weißausgleich im Schnee. Ich hab aber meistens nicht mit dem Schnee-Programm-Fotografiert. Wenn der Schnee im Schatten lag (was bei vielen Fotos war) war er viel zu dunkel und sehr blaustichig. Ich hab das aber mit dem Photoshop korrigiert: Layer kopiert, auf Screen/Negativ Multiplizieren gestellt, gegebenenfalls wiederholt oder mit Transparenz-Regler fein eingestellt. Bei machen Fotos habe ich zusätzlich mit Hue/Saturdation Teile von Blau und Cyan rausgenommen.

----------


## georg

> Wenn der Schnee im Schatten lag (was bei vielen Fotos war) war er viel zu dunkel und sehr blaustichig.


 Das ist bei vielen Digis so. Für jeden Schnappschuß einen Weißabgleich machen bringts meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach auch ned, daher würde ich da eine Bildbearbeitungsmethode machen so wie du.. eventuell gleich als Batch abspeichern und dann über die Verdächtigen Bildchen drüberrennen lassen. Dann je nach Bedarf Ebenen ein-/ausblenden.

----------


## noox

Optimal wäre mit Raw-Bilder zu arbeiten. Aber Raw schafft meine kaum Serienbilder.

----------


## georg

Naja, wenn dein Qualitätsanspruch so hoch ist, dass du überlegst mit RAW zu arbeiten, dann hast du imho die falsche Kamera. Dann benötigst du was in der Klasse DSLR 1000,- für das Gehäuse aufwärts.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Ja und Nein. Wenn ich mit Raw einen gscheiten Weißabgleich im Nachhinein machen kann, dann hat das nix mit sehr hohen Qualitätsanspruch zu tun.

Aber ich gehe halt skifahren oder biken und will fotografieren so gut's halt geht. Aber ich gehe nicht fotografieren. Dewswegen auch keine DSLR. Vielleicht irgendwann mal, wenn ich nimmer soviel Bike  :Wink:   Aber Fotografieren tun eh so viele. Und einige haben's echt drauf - also ist man da dann eh immer nur einer unter sehr, sehr vielen, die das halt auch a bissl machen  :Wink:

----------


## muzzLe

also ich find die bilder eh super, wenn man mehr qualität braucht, kann mans ja RAW versuchen. ich glaub im verhältins Bildqualität/Mobilität gehts kaum besser.

----------


## georg

Eine weitere Kompaktkamera mit 24er Weitwinkel: Samsung WB500
Siehe auch geizhals.at/a394740.html
Leider ein ultrakleiner 1/2,33" Sensor mit draufgequetschten 10MP.  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Meine Fuji startet bei ca. 36mm und ich überlege fürs Klettern und so eine Kompaktkamera die ein richtiges Weitwinkel hat, also zB die Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3. Noox hat die ja - gibts es Erfahrungsberichte?

edit: Oder gibt es Alternativen? Möglichst großer Sensor und wenig MP?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Ist immer gut sich Neuigkeiten der PMA anzusehen: www.samsungusanews.com/2010/0...right-f18-lens
10MP auf 1/1.7" Sensor und 24-72mm f1.8 (!!!) Objektiv.

----------


## Poison :)

das klingt ja sehr gut  :Smile:  
saublöde frage..wie unterscheidet sich eine bridge cam von einer standard digi-cam?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## georg

Naja.. eigentlich bin ich da im falschen Thread.  :Embarrassment:  Weil ich frag nach klassischen Kompaktkameras. Unter Bridge-Cam versteht man glaub ich Kameras die alle Nachteile der verschiedenen Klassen auf sich vereinen: Das ist Klobigkeit einer DSLR ohne die Möglichkeit das Objektiv zu tauschen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bruchpilot

> saublöde frage..wie unterscheidet sich eine bridge cam von einer standard digi-cam?


Größer als "normale" Digicam, man kann Verschlusszeit und Blende selber einstellen,hochwertigere Linse ...


eine kleine Spiegelreflexkamera ohne Spiegel  :Mr. Red:

----------

